# G.R. International by Samhongsa



## Nahgen (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi, I am looking for some information on a brass Gauge 1 Hiawatha built by Samhongsa for G.R.I. Apparently there were only 86 of them made.

If anyone has any information as to the dates these locomotives were built as well as their initial price I would be grateful.

Thank You.


----------

